# [SOLVED] [FIREFOX] - wydruk do pdf

## Radioaktywny

Witam

Często drukuje strony www z poziomu firefoksa. Ostatnio musiałem wydrukować kilka w formacie pdf. Niestety, pomimo, iż w KDE są dostępne następujące drukarki: hpdeskjet5740, Wydruk do pliku (PDF), Wydruk do pliku (PostScript) i Wyśli na fax to pod firefoksem widziana jest tylko ta pierwsza - hpdeskjet5740. Czy da się to jakoś obejść?

```
[ebuild   R   ] www-client/mozilla-firefox-bin-2.0.0.2  LINGUAS="pl -af -ar -be -bg -ca -cs                                                   -da -de -el -en_GB -es -es_AR -es_ES -eu -fi -fr -fy -fy_NL -ga -ga_IE -gu -gu_IN -he -hu                                                   -it -ja -ka -ko -ku -lt -mk -mn -nb -nb_NO -nl -nn -nn_NO -pa -pa_IN -pt -pt_BR -pt_PT -ru                                                   -sk -sl -sv -sv_SE -tr -zh -zh_CN -zh_TW" 0 kB
```

```
[root@prime~]# emerge --info

Portage 2.1.2.2 (default-linux/x86/2006.1/desktop, gcc-3.4.6, glibc-2.5-r0, 2.6.15-gentoo-r1 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.15-gentoo-r1 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2500+

Gentoo Base System release 1.12.9

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 28 Mar 2007 07:20:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [disabled]

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.31

dev-lang/python:     2.3.5-r3, 2.4.3-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r6

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.14

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.17-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -Os -pipe -s -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/java-config/vms/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -Os -pipe -s"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks metadata-transfer parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl http://src.gentoo.pl http://gentoo.osuosl.org http://gentoo.zie.pg.gda.pl"

LANG="pl_PL"

LC_ALL="pl_PL"

LINGUAS="pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j2 -s"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/home/portemp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl/gentoo-portage"

USE="X alsa apm avi berkdb bitmap-fonts cairo cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dbus debug doc dri dvd dvdr eds emboss encode esd fam firefox fortran gdbm gif gpm gstreamer gtk2 hal iconv imlib ipv6 isdnlog java jpeg kde kdeenablefinal ldap libg++ mad midi mikmod mp3 mpeg ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl oss pam pcre perl png ppds pppd python qt qt3 qt4 quicktime readline reflection samba sdl session spell spl ssl svga tcpd truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode usb vorbis win32codecs x86 xml xorg xv zlib" ALSA_CARDS="au8820" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="kdb mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

Jeżeli ma to jakieś znaczenie mam zainstalowanego Kile wraz z całym Latex-em. Także są w systemie narzędzia do tworzenia pdf.

----------

## ender74

Jak używasz CUPS'a to dodaj drukarkę pfd-print i będziesz miał załatwiony wydruk do pdf'a dla wszytkich programów.

----------

## Zwierzak

Drukuj do pliku i Wyślij faks w KDE to tylko dodatkowe opcje dodane do KPrint. To nie jest opcja CUPS dlatego nie jest wspierana przez aplikacje inne niż KDE. W Firefox możesz zawsze zaznaczyć opcję „Drukuj do pliku” wtedy otrzymasz postscript. Lub po prostu przekazać drukowanie do programu kprinter (na Gentoo Wiki był poradnik jak Firefoksa zrobić bardziej zintegrowanego z KDE)

----------

## Radioaktywny

Dzięki za info.

Jestem trochę zaskoczony, że po:

```
emerge cups-pdf
```

i dodaniu PDF Printer (Virtual_Printer) do CUPS musiałem przypisać jej jakiś sterownik konkretnego modelu drukarki.

Jednak sposób działa z małym "ale" - nie powstają pliki w formacie pdf ale PostScript. Chyba, że coś skopałem?

--- edit

Wydruki są w PostScript ponieważ zaznaczyłem przy opcjach wydruku w Firefoksie "drukuj do pliku" - gdy tego nie zaznaczę wydruki "lecą w kosmos". Po prostu odbywa się wydruk i zapewne zapisywanie w formacie pdf tylko jeszcze nie wiem gdzie, bo system nie pyta się o to.

----------

## tboloo

 *Radioaktywny wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wydruki są w PostScript ponieważ zaznaczyłem przy opcjach wydruku w Firefoksie "drukuj do pliku" - gdy tego nie zaznaczę wydruki "lecą w kosmos". Po prostu odbywa się wydruk i zapewne zapisywanie w formacie pdf tylko jeszcze nie wiem gdzie, bo system nie pyta się o to.

 

wyjście ustawiasz w /etc/cups/cups-pdf.conf dodając Out ${HOME}/Desktop na przykład.

Poza tym nie chciałbym być złośliwy, ale używanie google nie boli

http://www.google.com/search?hl=pl&q=cups-pdf+output&btnG=Szukaj&lr= i już pierwszy odnośnik rozwiązuje Twój problem.

----------

## Zwierzak

 *tboloo wrote:*   

> wyjście ustawiasz w /etc/cups/cups-pdf.conf dodając Out ${HOME}/Desktop na przykład.
> 
> Poza tym nie chciałbym być złośliwy, ale używanie google nie boli
> 
> http://www.google.com/search?hl=pl&q=cups-pdf+output&btnG=Szukaj&lr= i już pierwszy odnośnik rozwiązuje Twój problem.

 

Zły pomysł z tym ${HOME}/Desktop, chyba nie chcesz się przelogowywać na profil roota aby przekopiować te pliki? Lepiej wrzucać do /var/* lub /tmp/* lub na sztywno zaznaczyć że chodzi ci o danego użytkownika

----------

## tboloo

 *Zwierzak wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Zły pomysł z tym ${HOME}/Desktop, chyba nie chcesz się przelogowywać na profil roota aby przekopiować te pliki? Lepiej wrzucać do /var/* lub /tmp/* lub na sztywno zaznaczyć że chodzi ci o danego użytkownika

 

 :Question:   :Question:   :Question: 

Plik tworzy się elegancko na pulpicie zalogowanego usera.

----------

## Radioaktywny

 *Quote:*   

> wyjście ustawiasz w /etc/cups/cups-pdf.conf dodając Out ${HOME}/Desktop na przykład.

 tworzą się puste pliki pdf (białe strona bez żadnej treści).

 *Quote:*   

> ...lub po prostu przekazać drukowanie do programu kprinter (na Gentoo Wiki był poradnik jak Firefoksa zrobić bardziej zintegrowanego z KDE)

 zrobiłem wg tego faq i działa OK.

Dziękuję za pomoc - SOLVED

----------

